# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Propagação de Acanthastrea

## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Fica aqui um link para o tópico localizado no fórum amigo IPAQ.

IPAq, Instituto de Pesquisas em Aquicultura e Aquariologia - aquários de reef e marinho - Acanthastrea lordhowensis

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

[QUOTE=Pedro Ferrer;151323]Boa noite

Fica aqui um link para o tópico localizado no fórum amigo IPAQ.

IPAq, Instituto de Pesquisas em Aquicultura e Aquariologia - aquários de reef e marinho - Acanthastrea lordhowensis

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer[/QUOTE

 :Olá:  Pedro

Um tema exaustivo...mas deveras interessante e didático  :yb677: 
Obrigado por partilhares
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas.

Sem duvida um excelente artigo. Tinha algumas duvidas sebre este coral a nível de alimentação e fragementação... 
Muito elucidativo!

parabéns!

----------


## Ernesto Silva

grande novidade assim já falo com vizinho de cima :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :Coradoeolhos:  :yb624:

----------


## CelsoBastos

> grande novidade assim já falo com vizinho de cima


O meu amigo até já trouxe o Dremel e tudo... Vai a corte esta semana  :Coradoeolhos:

----------

